# Creamed Honey Prices??



## PARKBOY (Apr 30, 2010)

Just made my first batch today and was wondering what everyone is charging for theres? Thanks


----------



## suttonbeeman (Aug 22, 2003)

7.50 to 8.00 lb. (at a few festivals I raise price to 8.00 to cover booth rent)


----------

